# New and A bit Intimidated



## MuscleBo (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forums.  I have always been a lurker on various forums reading information, but never really one to contribute; I am a bit shy.

I will be needing diet and prohormone advice soon, so I figured I should go ahead and create an account!

I look forward to chatting with other members throughout this community. =)


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2013)

MuscleBo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Christsean (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## sneedham (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello and Welcome..


----------



## Swfl (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 20, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 20, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the largest homosexual bodybuilding community on the net. There is Nothing to be intimidated about. Eventually you will fit right in and get along. Do you have nudes of yourself?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2013)

SFW said:


> Welcome to the largest homosexual bodybuilding community on the net. There is Nothing to be intimidated about. Eventually you will fit right in and get along. Do you have nudes of yourself?



Find us on Grindrr!


----------



## Bowden (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 20, 2013)

MuscleBo said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forums.  I have always been a lurker on various forums reading information, but never really one to contribute; I am a bit shy.
> 
> I will be needing diet and prohormone advice soon, so I figured I should go ahead and create an account!
> 
> I look forward to chatting with other members throughout this community. =)



No need to be intimidated ask questions, read the stickies and be open minded. Many here will help you with any questions you may have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol SFW.  Thank you everyone for the welcome.  I am sure I will enjoy this community


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome bro!


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 24, 2013)

welcome to the board bro you will, br fine the only dumb question is the one not asked remember that and people are cool here bro nothing to be worried about except people wanting nude photos of you otherwise  your at a good spot bro the best board is right here buddy !!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 24, 2013)

awww don't be intimidated but mebbe stay out of Anything goes until you're not


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 24, 2013)

SheriV said:


> awww don't be intimidated but mebbe stay out of Anything goes until you're not



^^ this. 

I've seen alpha males enter only to leave in tears. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks again for welcoming me to the community everyone. =) I have recently started a thread to work on planning out a prohormone cycle specific to my goals if anyone would like to chime into it and offer some advice.


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> ^^ this.
> 
> I've seen alpha males enter only to leave in tears.
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



SheriV left in tears???...I'm sure DJ rubbed her back


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

MuscleBo said:


> Thanks again for welcoming me to the community everyone. =) I have recently started a thread to work on planning out a prohormone cycle specific to my goals if anyone would like to chime into it and offer some advice.



Post a link to the thread.....makes it easier to find....


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> Post a link to the thread.....makes it easier to find....



Sorry bud, here is the link:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/191879-4-andro-rx-first-cycle-help.html


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry bud, here is the link:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/191879-4-andro-rx-first-cycle-help.html


----------



## MuscleBo (Dec 29, 2013)

Just tried to post the link, but it says something about needing approval from a moderator; sorry I am new to all of this lol.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

MuscleBo said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forums. I have always been a lurker on various forums reading information, but never really one to contribute; I am a bit shy.
> 
> I will be needing diet and prohormone advice soon, so I figured I should go ahead and create an account!
> 
> I look forward to chatting with other members throughout this community. =)



This is a wonderful attitude to have....not just on a forum like this but in life.

Humilty is a good thing. Humility rings true......and people respond to it with respect.

Being humble puts you in the best position to receive the help that you need.

Well done sir.

Much respect.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> the only dumb question is the one not asked



I once had a guy send me a private message to ask if it was okay to dose Masteron Prop at 100mg EOD (every other day).

He was concerned that this protocol would give him 300mg one week and then 400mg the next. He was worried that this might "throw off his levels".


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmao!


----------

